# Male or Hen??



## BudgieBeth (Aug 10, 2020)

Hey everyone. I'm hoping to get some help on the gender of my little pied budgie. We have been thinking that they are female due to the light cere but after more research into the pied colourations and exemptions from the some what more normal gender colour tells we are no longer sure... They are between 10 and 11 months old and have been living with another hen budgie quite comfortably...apart from the odd disagreement.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

I think they’re boys because the cere is verging on blue/lilac colour.


----------

